#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Выучим тибетский в Сети

## Аминадав

Это делается примерно так…

Предварительное требование – желательно знание английского. Без этого туговато, но вполне можно.



*1.	Знакомимся с языком и письменностью*
http://www.nyingma.ru/biblio/tibetan/tibetan.htm - алфавит
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Academy/9594/tibet.html - алфавит, несколько фраз
http://www.wordbridge.com/Tibeng/index.html - разговорник с аудиофайлами

Результат: проникаемся духом  :Wink:  , узнаем буквы, примерно читаем по слогам, можем сказать несколько фраз.


*2.	Загружаем и устанавливаем тибетские шрифты, программы для ввода тибетских шрифтов и словари.*

http://iris.lib.virginia.edu/tibet/tools/fonts.html - шрифт
http://iris.lib.virginia.edu/tibet/tools/input.html - ввод тибетского

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...&threadid=1725 (внизу страницы и на следующей) - шрифты

http://magus.cpms.ru/user/RIME/Tsampa/ - шрифт и ввод
http://magus.cpms.ru/user/Rime/Tibet...ionary_all.zip - словарь

...а также шрифты отсюда: http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/materials.htm

Результат: Вы оснащены материалами для дальнейшего изучения языка.


*3.	Проходим разные учебники и курсы, комбинируя методы обучения*

3.1 Первым делом беремся за http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/lessons.htm (закрепляем пройденное)

Результат: Еще чуть улучшаем знакомство с алфавитом и базовыми фразами.


3.2 Потом - http://www.oriental.ru/cgi-bin/forum...777913;start=0

По ходу догружаем шрифты, ссылки на которые там есть.

Параллельно работаем с http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/Download/TIBRAZG.zip

Очень хорошо также использовать видео- и аудиоматериалы:
http://iris.lib.virginia.edu/tibet/a...r=0&series=130 - ‘Manual of Standard Tibetan’
И http://magus.cpms.ru/user/RIME/_video/ - видеозаписи уроков Церинга Дрондупа в Москве. Файлы по 10-20 с хвостиком мегабайт.

Закачиваем дополнительные материалы по необходимости.

Результат: Более-менее свободно читаем по-тибетски, умеем говорить и понимать несложные фразы.


3.3 Проходим такие учебники:
http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/Download/TIBCLASS.zip
http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/download...hodjgramma.pdf

Находим в сети как можно больше тибетских текстов, переведенных на знакомый Вам другой язык, и сравниваем оригинальные версии с переводами.

http://www.asianclassics.org/download/texts.html - загружаем отсюда тексты, и переводим, переводим, переводим!

Результат: Совершенствуем знание тибетского, умеем разбирать и переводить тексты на классическом тибетском.

3.4 Теоретически в сети можно выучиться и на устного переводчика, но когда и если Вы на это решитесь, Вы почти наверняка будете знать, где и какие материалы для этого взять.



PS Это, в принципе, правильная схема.
PSS Если кто в Киеве соберется учить тибетский, то он может это не скачивать это все, а забрать порядка гигабайта материалов у меня.

----------


## До

А можно сочетать полезное с приятным, для тренировки на этапах 1-2 ввести тибетский текст из картинки в текстовый вид. Всего семь абзацев. >>>

----------


## Аминадав

Интересный сайт: http://www.learntibetan.net/home.htm
Особое внимание - на http://www.learntibetan.net/cgi-bin/tibsent/tibsent.pl
Там несколько десятков простых предложений на тибетском - с переводом, подстрочником, произношением и аудиофайлами.
Есть также форум: http://www.learntibetan.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi

На сайте, посвященном изучению иностранных языком методом Ильи Франка, кроме Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты, появились адаптированные притчи на тибетском: http://www.franklang.ru/tb.html

Хорошо развился сайт http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/

Интересные уроки начального уровня от Бодхи: http://www.bodhi.ru/tibet/

Есть материалы на сайте московской дзогчен-общины: http://www.rinchenling.ru/tibetan_language.htm





> 3.2 Потом - http://www.oriental.ru/cgi-bin/foru...77913; start=0


А тут не все правильно.

----------


## Аминадав

А продвинутые могут почитать газетку на тибетском ;-)
http://www.tibettimes.net/index.html

----------


## Аминадав

Найдена весьма интересная вещь. Сайт для взаимообучения языкам:
http://www.mylanguageexchange.com/
46 человек могут научить тибетскому в обмен на то, что вы будете их учить другому языку, который их интересует:
http://www.mylanguageexchange.com/Se...submit1=Search

----------


## kirava

А ссылка на тибетский словарь на сайте Риме не работает. 

http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/diction/diction.htm

-там с тибетского на анг.-ий и обратно.

http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_search04.html

-только с тибетского на англ.

----------


## Аминадав

Нашел еще сообщество пользователей livejournal, изучающих тибетский:
http://www.livejournal.com/community/learn_tibetan/

----------


## Аминадав

http://lotsawahouse.org/school/




> Although the site is still under construction, you can already access some useful material. Try our resources department for a selection of free downloads. In the classroom you will find some lessons for trainee translators, and in the library you will find access to our reading material including translations, original Tibetan texts and lists of vocabulary to help you read.
> 
> Our interview room gives you access to interviews with Erik Pema Kunsang, Lama Chökyi Nyima, Sangye Khandro and Peter Roberts.

----------


## Светлана

народ, а где можно взять полный Учебник Разговорного Тибетского
Славы Ярмолина?
А то везде одни фрагменты...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> народ, а где можно взять полный Учебник Разговорного Тибетского
> Славы Ярмолина?
> А то везде одни фрагменты...


Напишите самому Славе. Может он согласится переслать свой учебник.
А еще попробуйте учебник Шмидта "Грамматика тибетского языка". Сравнительно неплохой учебник. И скачать его из инета можно свободно.

----------


## Аминадав

http://forum.hanzi.ru/index.php?showforum=39
http://forum.hanzi.ru/index.php?showtopic=568

----------

